# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Tuckpointing monopoly in Melbourne.  Beware.

## barrysumpter

August 15th 2014  
Hi all, 
Just wanted to give anyone interested in having tuckpointing done in Melbourne.
The tuck pointing industry is very small in Melbourne.
A number of them talk to each other and set prices.
They warn each other about quoting on jobs they have already quoted on and got knocked back on. 
I made the mistake of looking for the 3 standard quotes I look for on every job.
The first quote I felt was half a days work and was quoted a full days rate. 
I asked them to reconsider.  They declined but offered another tuck pointer referral.
I rang referral and they told me that it is a very small industry 
and that if I've already spoken to the exact person who gave me the first quote then he wouldn't be interested. 
It was obvious he was expecting my call as I hadn't give the name of the first quoter. 
I contacted the original quoter who told me he was doing me a favour just by quoting.
And wished me luck in finding anyone to do the work now. 
So they have a monopoly on tuck pointing in Melbourne.
And drive the prices up intentionally because they can. 
Beware.

----------


## paddyjoy

> I contacted the original quoter who told me he was doing me a favour just by quoting.

  :eek: they must be really busy! 
Its always hard getting quotes for small jobs. Could you find a good brickie rather than someone who deals only in tuck pointing?

----------


## johnc

Sometimes half day jobs mean you can't actually get on to anything else that day because of drying, setting up, whatever. Just saying, although you might find the first bloke names the second bloke because he doesn't like him and refers the jobs to annoy him, it does happen. Just a counter look at events nothing is always what it seems.
 An older brickie may be able to help as stated, in fact that is probably where I would start rather than go to a "specialist"

----------


## barrysumpter

Yeah should do now.
My original post on ServiceSeeking was just the opposite.
i.e. Full time tuck pointer not a bricklayer who tuck points on occasion.
Cause I mistakenly thought I could find a reasonably priced tuck pointer.
Was thinking I've burnt my bridges and wouldn't be able to find a tuck pointer until the current monopoly retires or dies. 
Just had a call from a ServiceSeeking member who wanted the job but thought my tuck pointing was something else (like pointing?)in brick laying terms.
We had a super nice chat about tuck pointing.
Talking about personality! 
I'd rather wait for him to do a TAFE course and give him a fair go at my project than deal with the monopoly again. 
Better find something else to do for a while.
I've got the chisel in hand ready to remove it all.
Or I could just let it alone and let it all fall off in protest. 
hmmm, me thinks the good lady wife will have something to say about those options.

----------


## barrysumpter

> Sometimes half day jobs mean you can't actually get on to anything else that day because of drying, setting up, whatever. Just saying, although you might find the first bloke names the second bloke because he doesn't like him and refers the jobs to annoy him, it does happen. Just a counter look at events nothing is always what it seems.
> An older brickie may be able to help as stated, in fact that is probably where I would start rather than go to a "specialist"

  ROFL!  Now thats funny!  Only in Aus, man.  Only in Aus. 
I wanted a full time tuck pointer cause I've been using professionals over the last year or two.
And have been super happy with them.
A builder and his team on two bathroom renovations.
And a tessellated tiler on front veranda, steps, garden edging, and soon window and door seals.
Both are well spoken and easy to get along with.
So was giving tuck pointing industry the benefit of the doubt.
Lesson learned. 
Yeah, ok.  I'll go ahead and update my add for a bricklayer who likes to tuck point. 
thanks to all who responded.  Much appreciated.

----------


## JB1

Just wondering how much they charge per brick or sqm for a whole house?

----------


## barrysumpter

For me the job look like you should take maybe four hours 
one wanted a full day rate and was convinced he was doing me a favour
the other one wanted a months wages for a couple days work
Or three months wages for 2 to 3 weeks work 
You could ask them but I suggest you use a throw away or pay phone and not give them your name and disguise your voice.

----------


## barrysumpter

Just had a good chat with an architect/owner builder.
His 30+ years of experience he's spoken to hundreds of tradesmen.
His words. 
He told me to keep it professional when discussing needs.
And not to discuss other quotes or projects or troubles whether recent or past.
Don't try to get friendly or be overly nice.  
Keep the conversation dry and at arms length.
He's never made long term fiends with any. 
If they ask how many other quotes you've had tell them they are the first of the standard 3.
He admitted in retrospect its easy to advise not to try to deal with each one for a better price.
Just accept their price and decide who you think will do the best job. 
And to ask questions in a neutral way.
Like "Could you include site clean up in you quote?"
and not "the last tradie left a complete mess"  etc. 
And to ask the ones you like who you feel did a good job to come back and quote.
But not to expect a better price. 
hth

----------


## justonething

> For me the job look like you should take maybe four hours 
> one wanted a full day rate and was convinced he was doing me a favour
> the other one wanted a months wages for a couple days work
> Or three months wages for 2 to 3 weeks work 
> You could ask them but I suggest you use a throw away or pay phone and not give them your name and disguise your voice.

  If the job is small, you might want to consider doing it yourself. You will be very slow, but it is not that hard. You have an advantage over a tradesman is that you live there. It doesn't cost you any time or effort so even you're a lot slower. It may still turn out to be more economical even considering your own hourly rate.  
There are plenty of youtube online about Tuck pointing. Get yourself a mortar rake to clean mortar out properly and work on a small area at a time.

----------


## Tools

You'll find a lot of the pointers in Melbourne are from the same family beginning with D 
Tools

----------


## barrysumpter

And their associates.  3 so far. 
Keeping me mouth shut getting more quotes.
Found someone to do the job for the price I can accept.
What a relief! 
Funny.  
The second quoter could have had the job if he hadn't recommended the others when I asked to consider a more affordable price for less work.
Feel like I got set up for their monopoly BS.
Oh well.

----------


## barrysumpter

All done.
Really nice easy going well mannered tuck pointer.
At a half days rate.
Almost half the expense of lowest of others.
Exactly what I was looking for.
Great conversations with lots of stories and advice.
Really enjoyed the half day having a nice chat with a really nice guy. 
Couldn't have turned out better.

----------


## barrysumpter

Feel free to PM me if you want the contact info of the tuck pointer gentleman who completed my work.

----------


## goldenboot

Hi.  Can I please get the contact info of your tuck pointer? 
My front wall was tuck pointed by the previous owner a few years ago.  But some cracks have appeared, so I need them repaired. 
Also got some regular cracks to repair on another brick wall.  thanks in advance

----------


## chopper

Hi can I get the contact details of your tuck pointer... I too had a quote and scratched my head on it. Although I did concede a large chunk of my cost would also be absorbed in scaffolding as I live on a property with raised brickwork to allow for sloping block. Wall height is over 6 meters. I got quoted $10k for a single fronted Edwardian, which did not include brick cleaning or scaffolding hire / set up / transport. 
I took a cold shower once I worked out the total cost...

----------


## barrysumpter

I think I've responded to all who inquired. 
Just messaged my guy yesterday and he is still one of the nicest people.
His face book page has pics of some pretty impressive recent work. 
And he tells me he's staying pretty busy. 
And he's happy for me to pass on his details. 
Feel free to private message (PM) me for them. 
========== 
Now if I could just find a way to plastic wrap the entire front of my house brickwork 
to keep the old black tuck pointing from falling out and getting smeared everywhere.  grrrrrr    :Biggrin:

----------


## KCG

Hi all, just thought I'd add my 2c and experience. 
I specialise in heritage/period home facade restorations, repointing and tuck pointing are a large percentage of my work. This work is very time consuming, not as easy as some may think to do (properly) and is something that not any "bricky" can do, in fact some of the worse pointing I've seen has been from a bricklayer, bricklaying and tuck pointing are worlds apart, I wouldn't associate the two to be honest.
The quote you received chopper does seem excessive to be honest, I would love to see the job myself as over the years I have been astounded by some prices people have been quoted!
Glad to hear it all worked out in the end Barry!  
regards all

----------


## Mickyl

> Feel free to PM me if you want the contact info of the tuck pointer gentleman who completed my work.

  Hi Barry, could you please tell me the tuckpointing details. I've been wanting to get the job done for quite some time. 
Cheers Michael

----------


## chopper

KCG, private message me and we can arrange something

----------


## artdecorenovate

Hi Barry, I'd appreciate the tuckpointing details too if you don't mind.  
Thank you very much.

----------


## Melbgirl

Hi Barry 
Please pm me your tessilated tiler and tuck pointer. Thanks!

----------


## nethhull

> Feel free to PM me if you want the contact info of the tuck pointer gentleman who completed my work.

  Hi Barry.
Hoping you could give me your tuck pointer's name. Regards
philip

----------


## hojo81

> Feel free to PM me if you want the contact info of the tuck pointer gentleman who completed my work.

  Hi Barry, I'd very much appreciate it if you could send me the details of the tuckpointer. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Renodelight

Hi Barry, could you please PM me the tuckpointing details.  Trying to arrange quotes for mortar replacement.
Cheers Lisa

----------


## ifhaun

Barry hasn't been on the forum since January 2017 so if anyone has the details of this elusive tuck pointer, could they PM me (and anyone else who has posted since January)?

----------


## nuntzie

Hi Lisa. Call Nat. 0434 740 839. or Facebook tuckpointing to see some of my work. Or Kobrixmasonry to see my other work. I did Barry's job for him, Not sure why but apparently Barry hasn't been on line of late.
Cheers.
Nat.

----------


## nuntzie

Hi ifhaun, my name is Nat and I am the pointer who pointed Barry's repairs on his veranda. To view some of my work Facebook tuckpointing or Google kobrixmasonry.com
If I can be of any help please feel free to call me..
Cheers
Nat

----------

